# Naruto Tattoo!



## Yousei (Jul 10, 2009)

So i got myself a new tattoo!


It really, REALLY hurts, so i would not recommend anyone doing this =P
I still have some filling to do, but we had to make it in 2 sessions due to the stress and pain on my skin. (again...really f-ing hurts)

I'm very happy about the outcome so far =)


----------



## Eki (Jul 10, 2009)

ya im not that hardcore of a naruto fan to do that, looks cool though i guess. But it looks like its done with a sharpe


----------



## Beastly (Jul 10, 2009)

It's cool and all. But tatoo's are very painful.


----------



## Lust (Jul 10, 2009)

Next get whiskers on your face


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 10, 2009)

It will look good when it heals.  I think you might need to get a bit of extra filling done once it does heal up as well, sometimes the ink doesn't take too well during the healing process.


----------



## LipLipDK (Jul 10, 2009)

I have to say: Why would anyone want something like that on their stommich? It's like the ultimate label of a nerd. Sorry but I don't like it :/


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## uchiha117 (Jul 10, 2009)

i wouldn't do that because it would hurt ALOT, but if i were to get one, i get the curse seal one


----------



## Elias (Jul 11, 2009)

You are a greater fan than I.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope you still like it when you're 60!


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 11, 2009)

If this is true it's gonna suck when you get sick of Naruto.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2009)

Dude you look hot Like what I meant to say is: are you sure it was worth it? Next thing you're gonna go yelling: kage bunshin no jutsu! in the street....


----------



## Veriantor (Jul 11, 2009)

Cool. I got the Gaara's love kanji tattoo on my right arm.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

i want a curse seal on my shoulder =P


----------



## Yousei (Jul 11, 2009)

Blue Demon said:


> It will look good when it heals.  I think you might need to get a bit of extra filling done once it does heal up as well, sometimes the ink doesn't take too well during the healing process.



yeah the filling aint finished yet, still alot of work to do


----------



## Yousei (Jul 11, 2009)

pic of me and both tattoo?s (yeah a bit gay but it's not like i can use a shirt and show em both)


----------



## TekJounin (Jul 11, 2009)

Yousei said:


> pic of me and both tattoo?s (yeah a bit gay but it's not like i can use a shirt and show em both)



You could if you had Sai's shirt.  

I admire you for getting a tattoo that you like and I wish I was brave enough to do it but I'm not.  It really looks good, tho.


----------



## Yejinni (Jul 11, 2009)

The tattoo looks really nice x)
I wish I had a Naruto ANBU tattoo on my arm, but I know its going to hurt a lot -_-
Very cool (:


----------



## Wilykat (Jul 12, 2009)

Do keep us informed and update when you get the tattoo done.

What would you do when you start getting hair in there?  Shave it or forget about it?  Shaving's going to make you itch like hell the first few times, and waxing probably ranks just below tattoo in pain it can cause the first time.

EDIT: Googled, seems other had the same idea. This is the only actual tattooed seal I could find:   Other hits I found for seal on stomach, all were painted on.


----------



## Elias (Jul 12, 2009)

Now that I thought about it, I like it. I've seen crappy tats before and this one actually looks nice. Even if someone didn't know what Naruto was they could appreciate it.


----------



## Yousei (Jul 12, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> Now that I thought about it, I like it. I've seen crappy tats before and this one actually looks nice. Even if someone didn't know what Naruto was they could appreciate it.



Thanks, and i hope so too, it's a pretty cool motive i think...anime-fan or not =)


----------



## Espada_Uno (Jul 12, 2009)

Get whiskers now


----------



## Vanity (Jul 12, 2009)

That's pretty cool. It's well done.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I think the one on Deidara's chest is nicer though.  That's because I'm a Deitard. 




Anyway, seriously it's really well done.  You're brave for getting one though. I could never bring myself to do that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 12, 2009)

You are certainly brave, but that tattoo is very well done. Looks great!


----------



## Yousei (Jul 14, 2009)

Milky said:


> You are certainly brave, but that tattoo is very well done. Looks great!



^^

Gonna fill it in 3 weeks, so i won't have a "completed" pic for about...6 weeks =/


----------



## Yousei (Jul 14, 2009)

Espada_Uno said:


> Get whiskers now



hmmmmmm no =)
I am however getting a cursed seal after this one is done.
Or maybe something from Bleach/Fullmetal Alchemist/Azumanga Daioh, haven't decided.

My mom keeps pestering me about doing a "<3 mom" on my chest...might just do it..just for the hell of it


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 15, 2009)

whatever floats your boat. as long as your happy with it.


----------



## KFC (Jul 15, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Dude you look hot Like what I meant to say is: are you sure it was worth it? Next thing you're gonna go yelling: kage bunshin no jutsu! in the street....



And then suddenly, multiple copies of you will appear! DO EET! :ho

Anyway, this tattoo is kinda like the ANBU tatt. It looks good, even if you don't know what Naruto is


----------



## Muah (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow thats always woth the lolz! I would never get a tattoo of anything naruto but with one piece thats kinda of an epic idea. Get nami on my arm or robin on my chest.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 15, 2009)

That's pretty cool. If I were to get a tattoo like that it would probably be Deidara's tat on his stomach.


----------



## UzumakiTasha (May 17, 2012)

This looks awesome! 
Don't listen to them, it's your choice and it looks great!
I am planning on having the same but I was told that areas away from bone and muscle hurts less? Maybe it's because you are muscly whereas I am not >.<


----------



## zantha (Jun 6, 2012)

your are very brave.


----------



## Violence (Jun 17, 2012)

omg...nice tatoo...though it hurt...


----------



## lacey (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I applaud you for your bravery. It does look nice though.


----------



## Soul King (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks pretty badass.

Nice. What a brave soul.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jun 19, 2012)

Let's take it back to '09


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 19, 2012)

You totally stole my idea 

edit: I HAD IT BEFORE 2009 SHUT UP GUYS


----------



## Santí (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a dream once when I was wandering around looking at cool things from the past that I wasn't around for.

This forum will be the closest thing I get to that reality.


----------



## droidsteel (Jun 19, 2012)

I think it looks pretty cool!

And painful


----------



## Le Pirate (Jun 19, 2012)

That takes giant brass balls. Looks nice!


----------



## Qwills (Jun 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shot at 2012-06-19




one on each arm. i love naruto but its only part of the reason i got them


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2012)

Tattoo aren't that painful guys...


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2012)

Get one of Hououin Kyuoma


----------



## Chuck (Jun 19, 2012)

was expecting the tattoo to be a picture of a character

anyways, it looks brilliant, just hope you don't end up regretting it and spending more money on laser surgery


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jun 22, 2012)

lol that's really pretty cool. But yeah I def would not do that. +rep for bravery and awesomeness.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 8, 2012)

Cool tattoo. :33


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 8, 2012)

so cool.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome! +rep for dedication


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 9, 2012)

A lot better than a character on your arm or something, I actually really like it.


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 11, 2012)

That's so awesome! I just hope your girlfriend knows what it means


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 11, 2012)

They aren't my thing, but I can't deny their artistic value. Some look really good.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 13, 2012)

They don't hurt, I have both arms done, chest (Including a little on the nipples) hips, wrists etc.  Worst areas are boney places and close to the armpits (Under arm) in my opinion.

Good job on getting what you want and not listening to people saying shit like "That'll look shit when you're 60"  I mean, honestly.. who looks GOOD when they're sixty?


----------



## Trinity B (Jul 17, 2012)

That shit is awesome...

Props.


----------

